# humans for adoption



## flybynight (Sep 5, 2012)

im looking to rehome a hamster to replace moo who dide about 4 years ago now. ideally i want a rehome not a new one from pets at home. my last 3 hamsters have all been "aquired" because their previous owners weren't keen anymore, including damian, who used to sort of battle cry / shriek and then try and bite. So i dont mind if they are a little bit out of the ordinary.


----------



## flybynight (Sep 5, 2012)

you'll be pleased to know these humans have been reserved and are being rehomed by cookie in a couple of weeks.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Cookie cant wait to meet you.
She is packing her bags as we speak!!


----------



## Rupertsmummy (Oct 31, 2012)

Awww that's nice Cookie found a nice home


----------

